# Proud owner of a Great Dane......



## evostik (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi To All At The Dog Forum......

I am new to the forum.....

I have recently become the proud owner of a Great Dane.The problem I am currently having is house training the Dane !

When I take him out he will pooh,but will not wee,as soon as we are back into the house,the Dane will dart off and wee where ever he can !

I have praised him and petted him and gave him treats when he has done his poohs outside,but he will not wee outside,and when he does it in the house(wee),I sternly tell him off,and ground him to his cage for 1 hour!

But this strategy doesn't seem to be working,so here I am asking for advice!

Any sensible advice,gleefuly accepted !!

Looking forward,never backwards............


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww! bless him he looks lovely in the pic....telling him off for doing it indoors wont work. praise for doing it outside (when he does) will. Locking him in a cage as punsihment will only serve to give you problems later on as he will see his cage as a form of punishment.
Stay with him outside till he wees...if YOU cant stand the wait and he wees indoors then so be it...be patient...he's only a baby!! but praise praise praise 

Oh by the way...welcome to the forum!


----------



## sullywully (Oct 21, 2009)

It sounds like he has already marked in the house and is just peeing where he smells pee.

You could try cleaning with an enzyme cleaner like 'simple solution' which you can get from pets at home. This will remove the smell and hopefully should deter him from doing it in the house.

this might sound silly but get your husband to pee in the garden, in the same spot a few times with the dogs watching, he might get the idea:thumbup1:

Sully


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

If it's an adult dog take a look at this recent thread, it discussed a case of indoor marking rather similar - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/163915-adopted-dog-peeing-house-after-walks.html


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok stop scolding your puppy for having accidents - no wonder he is running off to pee away from you 

Toilet training is about management and supervision. As a previous poster suggests cleaning up accidents and how you do it is crucial.

If we don't step in early enough puppies will toilet train themselves. So you are now in re-training!

More on housetraining: Potty Pees & Qs | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

Handout on housetraining puppies: http://petcentral.yolasite.com/resources/Puppy Housetraining.doc

Month long day by day, step by step training and socialisation plans for puppies, including toilet training and proper use of a crate in early puppy training: SYP Month | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Did you begin the training with puppy pads in the house?


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Erm the question was posed 3 years ago. Hopefully the peeing has stopped now


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

keirk said:


> Erm the question was posed 3 years ago. Hopefully the peeing has stopped now


Why don't I ever notice this sort of thing   Wonder how big that Great Dane is now? :biggrin:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

evostik said:


> Hi To All At The Dog Forum......
> 
> I am new to the forum.....
> 
> ...


The problem I think lies in the sternly telling him off for weeing in the house and putting him in his crate for an hour. No doubt you are fraustrated and angry when you put him in so he knows its a punishment.

Its pretty classic, thats why it is advised that should a pup have an accident during toilet training Never Tell them off. It can make them nervous about going in front of you making them more likely to sneak off and do it in secret.
He now associates peeing with hosility negative association.

With pups, they dont always recognise the need to urinate early on, or if they do they can realise too late. Trouble is now you need to get him to do it in the right place and go in front of you so you can use positive reinforcement that he has done the right thing, ie praise in a happy voice and treats.

It might be an idea, to not look on it as a toileting exercise, just take him in the garden and play with him, with a ball or something, hopefully he will become relaxed not be conceious about it and then automatically wee, one of the most common times for a pup to need to go is after play anyway, along with drinking, eating and sleeping those too are likely times they need to go. You need to get success outside, if you do then praise and treat.
Dont know how often you take him out at the moment but, usually Ive taken mine out every 30/45 minutes at first when toilet training.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

:lol:

Well least the 2011 answers are informative, if anyone googles for "Great Dane wee indoors" 
Guess that's how the old thread was found.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

evostik said:


> Hi To All At The Dog Forum......
> 
> I am new to the forum.....
> 
> ...


You have answered your own question here (bold). If he wees inside, you sternly tell him off so he thinks he is being told off for weeing, not for weeing in the house. He is a dog; he does not know it is a house. The result of this is that he is not going to wee anywhere where you are, or he will get told off, so if you are waiting for him to go in the garden, then that is not going to happen.

All he knows is it is wrong to wee where you can see him.

His crate should be his own private place where he goes to find his own space, it should never be used as a punishment.


----------

